# Feed through fly control?



## emilylagrave (Jan 28, 2013)

I know they have feed through fly control for horses but I was wondering can I give that to goats? Or what do you guys do for fly control in the summer?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not even sure what that means. Does the horse feed have some type of chemical in it to repel flies?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

we use a product called "quickbayt" and spray it on the walls once every couple of weeks where the animals can't reach. Also, we use the granules and sprinkle on the ground. The spray does kill everything that lands on it, so we only use it when the flies are really bad.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Are you going to be milking them this summer?

If not I would add garlic powder to their grain  I know it works well with horses. Haven't tried it on the goats cause we milk them and don't want garlicky milk lol!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

great question! Hope someone on here has some good ideas!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Fly Predators. They are little "wasps" (they don't sting and are about the size of a fruit fly). They lay their eggs in the fly larvea so the flis never hatch. I get mine from Arbico Organics and you order the # of units (bags) based on the # of animals you have. I have 4 horses, 4 goats, 5 dogs, and 15 chickens and have very few flies. You get shipments monthly and put the fly predators all around your property, especially where you have manure. I have been getting them for 4 years now and every year I have fewer and fewer flies. Arbico is wonderful to deal with, if evry you have more than a small amout of flies you can call them and they will send you a booster shipment right away at no charge. http://www.arbico-organics.com/category/fly-control-program/100


----------



## emilylagrave (Jan 28, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm not even sure what that means. Does the horse feed have some type of chemical in it to repel flies?


No, they have different supplement that's you can give horses for fly controls. It's in pellet form and contains like vinegar, garlic and other things. It's made my smart pack and didn't know of any one ever tried this


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

We have been using fly predators from Spaulding labs for over 15 yrs and they are great. The little bugs eat the horse fly larvae before it can hatch. We started giving the horses a feed thru fly preventative to help with the house flies. It's simplifly from Jeffers. Works awesome! It prevents the exoskeleton from forming on the flies, causing them to die. I am pretty sure this is not to be used in animals for food though.


----------

